# Mirror Finish - Manchester Polishing/Detailing Classes.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

After a lot of interest from members in the Manchester area I can now announce that I will be running a course in Manchester in the new year.

The idea of the day will be to concentrate on the finer parts of the detailing process, paint correction, alloy repairs and finishing a car.

Training will be based on both DA and Rotary, to include paint type, pad/polish selection, taking paint readings to working with the machines from compounding to finishing a finish.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, technique etc then go onto the practical stages.

On the day there will be a car wrapping/ clear bra installation demo if anyone wants to see how it's done, I assure you it is a skilled task.

For the course to work I am going to restrict numbers to 6 people so I can offer a real high end course and deliver the content you are after.

Price for the day will be £60.00 per person.

For bookings and to be added the list a £20 deposit will be required with the remainder to be paid on the day. 

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

The venue is near Southern Cemetary just off Princess Parkway. The unit is well lit and heated. Parking is a bit short so if any one can car share that will really help.

The date will be Sunday 16th of January 2011. Starting at 9:30am through to 5:00pm.

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend, I will then PM you with Pay Pal address and details of the venue. Once deposit is received I will then add you to the list.

Drinks hot/cold and light refreshments will be provided throughout the day. May do a kebeb shop run for lunch.

Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

List for the day.

1. benmk6 Deposit Paid
2. Black Squirrel Deposit Paid
3. Eric the Red Deposit Paid ( Even though he is a United fan)
4. robinho Deposit Paid
5. james death Deposit Paid
6. Matt Jones Deposit Paid

Reserve

1. Jonas & Jonas
2. stangalang


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

nice of you to offer one steve. This is good to see as everyone from the general public, enthusiasts and even pro detailers need education


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great course, just dont think i can afford it, the £60 isnt the problem its the total cost once ive travelled to and from manchester etc...
If you do this course in liverpool/blackpool/preston etc... i will be there!
I have a 32" vinyl cutter and ive just got me a DA Polisher so the wrapping and polishing together makes sense!


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

Dont supose u have a postcode for the site where the course will be held as I'm really intrested in attending but as I'm in Yorkshire I'd like to get a rough idea on travel times before I put my name down.

Thanks ben


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to attend please.

I came to your first training day in Liverpool but haven't had much chance to do any polishing since.


Benmk6, if you slink down to the M62 we could possibly car share. I live 10 mins from Ferrybridge services:thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Definately interested so £20.00 deposit then £40.00 on day?

Sounds good to me, I have no experience at all with machine polishers and would love to gain some experience at the start of the year.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

adamck said:


> Sounds like a great course, just dont think i can afford it, the £60 isnt the problem its the total cost once ive travelled to and from manchester etc...
> If you do this course in liverpool/blackpool/preston etc... i will be there!
> I have a 32" vinyl cutter and ive just got me a DA Polisher so the wrapping and polishing together makes sense!


May be doing another Liverpool one in February, I'll keep you posted.



benmk6 said:


> Dont supose u have a postcode for the site where the course will be held as I'm really intrested in attending but as I'm in Yorkshire I'd like to get a rough idea on travel times before I put my name down.
> 
> Thanks ben


PM sent.



Black Squirrel said:


> I would like to attend please.
> 
> I came to your first training day in Liverpool but haven't had much chance to do any polishing since.
> 
> Benmk6, if you slink down to the M62 we could possibly car share. I live 10 mins from Ferrybridge services:thumb:


PM sent.



Poke13 said:


> Definately interested so £20.00 deposit then £40.00 on day?
> 
> Sounds good to me, I have no experience at all with machine polishers and would love to gain some experience at the start of the year.


Your more than welcome to attend sent you a PM.


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

can u put my name down please :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

benmk6 said:


> can u put my name down please :thumb:


Deposit received Ben, list updated. :thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Just sent my deposit.


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

To far down south for me.
Wish i could make it! Sounds good!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Black Squirrel said:


> Just sent my deposit.


Deposit received Mr Squirrel, many thanks.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

DavidClark said:


> To far down south for me.
> Wish i could make it! Sounds good!!


You know you want too!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty awesome this, i'll have a think..


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Put me down ste


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*Detailing Day*



Eric the Red said:


> Put me down ste


PM sent Rob.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers Rob deposit received. 

List updated.

Only 3 spaces left guys!!!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very interested in the wrapping demo and the alloy wheel refurb .... and refining my rotary technique wouldnt hurt so put me down for it as its down the road please,cheers:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

robinho said:


> Very interested in the wrapping demo and the alloy wheel refurb .... and refining my rotary technique wouldnt hurt so put me down for it as its down the road please,cheers:thumb:


HI. ill sort it when I get back later.
CHeers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

robinho said:


> Very interested in the wrapping demo and the alloy wheel refurb .... and refining my rotary technique wouldnt hurt so put me down for it as its down the road please,cheers:thumb:


Sent you a PM and wil add you to the list. Thanks for your booking. 

Only two spaces left now guys!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Steve Stick me down Please!
Certainly looking forward to refurbing alloys.
As much as using a rotary correctly.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

james_death said:


> Hi Steve Stick me down Please!
> Certainly looking forward to refurbing alloys.
> As much as using a rotary correctly.


Hi James

Sent you a PM.

Really most will be rotary, just some Da as well.

1 Place left guys!!!!!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

deposit and pm sent Steve :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Deposit Paid Steve.
Thank you.


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this! Just hope the weathers ok for getting down!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

The course is now fully booked, many thanks guys!!!!

If anyone wants to come in as reserve let me know and I'll add you, no deposit taken for reserves unless someone drops out.

I've sent you all a PM over the weekend with the address, directions etc.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jonas & Jonas (Nov 18, 2010)

Pm sent...


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Benmk6 and James Death, are you interested in a car share at all?

From Brid, down to the M62, past Ferrybridge Services.

From Donny, up A1 to M62 past Ferrybridge Services.

Me, down A1 past Ferrybridge services.

Could save a boring hour over the m62 on your own.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Black Squirrel said:


> Benmk6 and James Death, are you interested in a car share at all?
> 
> From Brid, down to the M62, past Ferrybridge Services.
> 
> ...


Possibly, but hang on are you trying to ensure your the only car there in hope of having work done on it? :lol:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

james_death said:


> Possibly, but hang on are you trying to ensure your the only car there in hope of having work done on it? :lol:


Nope, hoping not to take mine:thumb:


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive got a meguires g220 dual action I could bring along? Only have 3 7inch pads tho....


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

I wouldnt be interested in the vinyl demo or wheel refurb bits, interesting though they are (if you know what I mean :thumb. 

If you do another course in Liverpool \ Chester in Feb covering 'usual' detailing, please keep me informed.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Please stick me down as the other reserve please steve:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Black Squirrel said:


> Nope, hoping not to take mine:thumb:


The thing is my lovelly rover 4 door conny. Is Sorn so depends if i can get the wifes 3 door polo otherwise im on the Scooter.

Steve i could possibly bring the porter cable DA and my makita for me but both are 110v and if on scoot the transformer could be a squeeze.

Will see.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

james_death said:


> The thing is my lovelly rover 5 door conny. Is Sorn so depends if i can get the wifes 3 door polo otherwise im on the Scooter.
> 
> Steve i could possibly bring the porter cable DA and my makita for me but both are 110v and if on scoot the transformer could be a squeeze.
> 
> Will see.


Yeah, see how things are nearer the day. I'd go in my caddy van, just gets boring going over the M62 on your tod:thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Looks like I missed out  I'll be up for the next one though for sure


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Please stick me down as the other reserve please steve:thumb:


Have done for you.



james_death said:


> The thing is my lovelly rover 4 door conny. Is Sorn so depends if i can get the wifes 3 door polo otherwise im on the Scooter.
> 
> Steve i could possibly bring the porter cable DA and my makita for me but both are 110v and if on scoot the transformer could be a squeeze.


Yes by all means bring your own machines.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

can i be added as another reserve if peeps drop out please?
Will happily take anyone from Yorkshire across on the day if i end up getting on.

cheers


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

I've just got a rotary and live near wilmslow, can you put me in the reserve list please.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Griff.. said:


> I've just got a rotary and live near wilmslow, can you put me in the reserve list please.


I will do. Should have february dates released soon.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

********FEBRUARY DATES ANNOUNCED***************

Ok guys, after a sell out in two days, I am pleased to announce that 20th February will be the date for the course.

Same procedures as Jan £20 deposit to confirm booking then £40 remainder on the day.

Special for Feb.......Open Forum, it's your course guys so let me know what you want!!!!!!!

So here we go another list.

Conformed Places
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve
1.
2.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Steve its nearly there and just checking as to what the parking situation is at the location.
Black squirrel has expressed in us coming in together, there is a chance that i may need to see a woman about a dog straight after meet so it could mean me coming in the motor on my tod rather than with Black squirrel but dont think it will.
I dont know how others are fixed and if any local folks are near enuff for us to advantage of any taxying. :wave:

Im sure non of us have a problem turning up on our todd but the parking situation you mentioned is concern for sorting something out.

Looking forward to it in hope of actually learning to use the machine properly and safely.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We will just have to sort it on the day if it comes to it, sure we can come up with something.

See you all Sunday, I'll be there for 9:30.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't forget tomorrow chaps. 

See you all in the morning.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry John...( black Squirrel )wont be meeting up at the ferrybridge ill be making my own way in through the peak district.
See you there dude and all the best.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Don't forget tomorrow chaps.
> 
> See you all in the morning.


About 9.30 Steve? Rotary and da in hand, anything else we should bring?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

stangalang said:


> About 9.30 Steve? Rotary and da in hand, anything else we should bring?


Can't think of anything, perhaps your sarnies????


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sarnies sounds good, possible camera for posterity shots.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Had a rubbish night, could it be excitement??????


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Day, Thanks Steve:thumb:
Was great to meet up with so many like minded individuals and sharing our experiences.

Was an eye opener to see that once the swirls were out the RDS were then plain to see that they had been hiding.

I think all were pleasantly surprised at how easy a orbital is to use not such the monster it is often made out to be.

I know many others have said before to go straight to the orbital.

I have both but still wont loose the DA.

A pleasure to spend time with you all gents.


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

Was good to learn how to use rotary machines, and cutting with a wool pad. Really enjoyed it cheers steve


----------



## Jonas & Jonas (Nov 18, 2010)

cracking course! thanks Steve.


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Great day, well worth it, can't wait to get on with my own cars now!!

Thanks again Steve:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi guys, a few from today, first time with my camera and photobucket so my apologies if it's not right first time
Getting to know process and covering the basics
















Quick inspection
















Cutting the deck lid








Polishing the deck lid








Finished









Now the bonnet
Before








After compounding








Polishing








Refining








And finished









Alot of fun had by all and plenty learned, thanks for the banter and new knowledge :thumb:

Matt


----------



## benmk6 (Oct 2, 2010)

Some good pics!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers for the pics Matt.

Was a really good day and enjoyed the banter.

I could not have come up with a worse car for a day either, black merc with loads of RDS's and rock hard paint. 

But at least everyone got to play with the compounds, different pads and finishing products. Shame some of the deeper scratches were there to take away from the finish, but hey, it was a demo day for you guys and the car looked fantastic in the end.

Again thanks to you all and happy polishing!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice pics, i had taken the dslr but noticed you had the bases covered.
Thanks for taking them appreciated.


----------



## J13AAY (Jan 12, 2011)

Conformed Places
1. J13AAY
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Reserve
1.
2.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Please follow this link for Februarys course.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199707

Thanks


----------



## fattboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve - many thanks for the demo day, learnt lots and enjoyed myself too. Will be in touch again once the saabs been to the bodyshop

Many Thanks

The other matt, AKA James


----------

